# This is why Bear hunters should carry a pistol



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I will not lie, I would have pissed and maybe even **** my pants if I were one of these 2 guys



Saskatchewan Black Bear Adrenaline At It's Best! - YouTube


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Man that was CRAZY !! I would have let him have the tree !!!!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would have froze up just like they did! No matter what ever time I use to go hunt I always had a side arm with 2 magazines, you just never know. Good find!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy sheeeeite!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

See, trouble where I'm from is you can NOT carry a pistol during hunting, in fact I can only carry mine to and from a gun club/range, with trigger locks on all hand guns AND inside a LOCKED case.

From my selection of pistols, if I could carry one, it would be my Remington 1911 R1 Stainless loaded with 230 gr. FMJ RN (because thats the only jacketed ammo I have for that gun)


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya unfortunately up here in canada it requires a restricted license to carry a pistol which is actually fairly hard to get for most people and on top of that requires special permitting on top of that to carry it and have it loaded but not during hunting.....and now that they have released our long gun registry they have gotten WAY harder on ALL other gun laws and restrictions including red tape paperwork etc. basically making it so as that you give the government your money for what should be basic human rights giving them the right to put you directly to jail for not strictly adhering to all of these things and having enough obstacles in the way that i stick to bowhunting and even thats kind of a pain in the a#$ the only hunting up here you need to buy an additional license to do....even though you dont need to buy a license for crossbow.......


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy crap.
See Rozzy, that's why I freaked out when we were camping and there were bear sightings.

There is no way I could have stayed quiet like that.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

A lil to close for comfort, that bear would have kissed a .45 ACP slug on his way UP the tree.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol not sure about y'all but I've heard of attempts at stopping a bear with a .45 that didn't really phase the bear. I'm no pro but that's what I've heard hangin out at the gun shop around here. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Well if my ars is sitting in a tree with a bow and a 10 shot .45 on my hip and a bear starts climbing the tree, I am pretty sure that 5 (5 will probably miss) 230 grain .45ACP would stop him. Then the ONE arrow would finish him off. A bear is tough but not bullet proof.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye I really have no idea. I would think the same thing. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I had to rewind and watch it again lol. I found it even funnier after the second bear came out and they were talking about jumpin. 

That bear would've smelled like doodoo if I had been in that tree cuz I would've crapped all over him as he was coming up lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Doo Doo lol ain't heard that in prolly 15 years lol but I can say that thing my g23 would have been pulled just as fast as my pants were being filled.....women say men can't do 2 things at once I would been going to the bathroom and shooting at same time


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol not sure about y'all but I've heard of attempts at stopping a bear with a .45 that didn't really phase the bear. I'm no pro but that's what I've heard hangin out at the gun shop around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


A 300 grain .45 out of my 460 would have knocked his ***** out of that tree and gave him a new hole to breath from but its not a semi lol. I don't know what I would have done in that situation probably froze like they did but who knows.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i always have my 45 on me at all times


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

They didn't even seem bothered by it. I'm not sure what I'd do. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol not sure about y'all but I've heard of attempts at stopping a bear with a .45 that didn't really phase the bear. I'm no pro but that's what I've heard hangin out at the gun shop around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Honestly it depends on the bullet and load. Also the kind of bear and how thick it's coat and fat layers are. I LOVE ballistics and understanding bullet design/function. There's a reason why most of your snub nose and short barreled ultra-big bore revolvers are called Alaskan Editions, and it's for self defense up there. You want something that can take down a bear in one shot. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

When you say big bore are you saying a .45 would with the right load would do it?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> When you say big bore are you saying a .45 would with the right load would do it?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Possibly, I mean any firearm is dangerous and can bring down any target. But look at the Kenetic energy output.

A .45 puts out 4-500 ft pounds of energy, but even an .357 puts out over 700. A .44 is around 11-1200 the powder load in a revolver is so much more than an auto.

Now I know a 500 ft pound release of energy is alot but bears, especially in the late summer and early fall, can have a very thick and heavy layer of fat. Fat tends to absorb alot of the energy released on impact as the bullet has began expanding upon entering the fur. 

I can see one walking away from a .45 wound but not several, or a .45 not phasing one. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what I heard today asking about this subject. That even with a heart shot there is a long enough time for it to attack you and the only way to stop a bear without a very large caliber would be a nerve shot (brain, spine). Like I said no pro here just the local gun guys talking about it. I guess I'm gonna have to find me a bear 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would love to see what my 460 would do to one lol. It has more energy at 300 yards then a 44 mag has at the muzzle. Ive carried it bear hunting a few times but chances of see a bear in season in pa is slim to none.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I know a .300 win mag fired point blank into the skull of a bear will stop one in its tracks lol. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> Well I know a .300 win mag fired point blank into the skull of a bear will stop one in its tracks lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol............


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Well I know a .300 win mag fired point blank into the skull of a bear will stop one in its tracks lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol totally different ball game. I talked to a guy at work who has a 45-70 pistol he bear hunts with. All I said was why. Lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

thats why i fish. the fish arent jumping on shore and lookin to eat me. lol! that is some crazy stuff there. definately a good find tho.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Found this today. 1300lbs over 11ft if it stood on its hind legs. Took 5 shots with a .338. Lol sure you'd trust a .45 still? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You've really got a hard on for this huh. IF I was in the situation in the video, armed with a bow that shoots an arrow and had my pistol on my hip the pistol would've been my first choice. I dont bow hunt so allow me to ask this. Do you carry along a high power rifle when you go bow hunting or a side arm? And if I would have been actually hunting for bear then I would be loaded "for bear".


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG that thing's huge....and mean looking


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

sloboy said:


> You've really got a hard on for this huh. IF I was in the situation in the video, armed with a bow that shoots an arrow and had my pistol on my hip the pistol would've been my first choice. I dont bow hunt so allow me to ask this. Do you carry along a high power rifle when you go bow hunting or a side arm? And if I would have been actually hunting for bear then I would be loaded "for bear".


Lol don't get me wrong here. Just pickin fun here. I don't bear hunt so I have no idea what to use. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

And yes I carry a sidearm when I go bow hunting. I carry a .45


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol your screwed to toting that dang .45!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol no bears in middle tn though. So I should be good. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

And I agree with you if I was hunting bear I would be equipped to do so. But the most dangerous thing around here I've encountered is a mountain lion. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Where I used to hunt in Madison parish it so overrun with black bears you don't wanna walk to your stand in the morning. Thanks to the "reintroduction". 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O ye the state of Tennessee thought it would be a good idea to reintroduce rattle snakes to control turkey population here


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Where I used to hunt in Madison parish it so overrun with black bears you don't wanna walk to your stand in the morning. Thanks to the "reintroduction".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did that here with rattle snakes. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> View attachment 12838
> 
> 
> Found this today. 1300lbs over 11ft if it stood on its hind legs. Took 5 shots with a .338. Lol sure you'd trust a .45 still?
> ...


I would trust mine with a different load and bullet but its not a normal45.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

brutemike said:


> I would trust mine with a different load and bullet but its not a normal45.


Whatcha got


.


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Whatcha got
> 
> 
> .
> ...


My S/W 460 mag ive talked about.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats an amazing video, I live in VA and the state record bear was killed about 15 minutes where I work at. IF THAT bear climbed up the stand with me I would have just passed out.

674-pound and nine-foot bear bagged by Va. hunter could set record | WTVR.com ? Richmond News & Weather from WTVR Television CBS 6


----------

